# Kayak anchor set ups



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

The kind of bottom surface you're fishing over will determine what kind of anchor you want to use. The depth of the water will also play a role in your decision as well. The following are some personal preferences that I have acquired for the different places I fish...

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/04/anchor-setups.html


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Rob,
First, whenever I try to post a comment on your blog, it asks some kind of userID. Do I need a some kind of a new blog user ID I need to give my SSN? I admit. I am an old fashioned guy who does not knowhow to use text messages. Can you suggest creating a simple blog Id? Suggest me one.

Secondly,
Are you planning to have (or create) a focal point where all kayak fishing needs are complied? If you are doing it, that will be tremendous help to kayakers and new kayakers. I am willing to help.

Your grappling anchor set up is exactly the same as mine. I use 30# test mono as the break-line. It works very well because it will break at 30-35# force. The mono have consistent breaking points. And30# test mono withstands 20 knots of wind in a small area. And We can still break the break line. (still it takes a good yank). I do not like nylon zip locks because they don't break at the same force consistently. The nylon-zip lock breaks at different force depending on the angle of the nylon zip lock.

I am working on, designing, and a home-made cement anchor for Rocky bottom. Since I lost anchors on the rocky bottom (such as bridge rock piles), I tried to come up with inexpensive disposable anchor, in case the anchor really sticks between a cracks of rocks. I have the design (it will cost 5-6 dollars for 2-3 anchors). But I could not find the molding materials for the cement anchor around my house. I believe that Home-made means that all materials are something you can fine easily.

Lastly, but more importantly, how are your wife and a new baby? I know I can help you fishing more often. I have been married for over 30 years, and I can go whenever I want to go fishing. My work schecuse is the only problem. 

Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe,

Sorry about the blog commenting thing. I'm not sure how to solve that. I figured that the people who couldn't comment on the blog would comment on here. 

I'm working on a "tips and rigs" page that can be found under the tabs near the top of my site. 

So far the mini wreck anchor has worked great for anchoring in rocks. It's also light weight. I hear that the cement anchors work, but they seem heavy and cumbersome, especially on a kayak. If you can make it work for you, more power to you.

Lastly, my family is doing great. Little guy is growing fast and the wife is happy as long as she gets a little time to herself, which I always try to give. Hopefully we'll make another trip the island soon.

-Rob


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Nice post rob... some good info on anchors. liking that wreck anchor... never heard of one before


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Rob ,
I've got another one for ya , I sometimes use a slide weight to slow my drift in places and currents that are not favable to anchor up .
Much like a window counterweight ,I used some test welding scrap metal with smooth sides around 5-6 lbs 10 in in lenght .
I'll use this over at HRBT when theres strong winds and current ,where anchoring up may cause problems with turtling or being pulled under a big wave. I'll try and get a pic for ya on my set up .

jerry


PS Hey Joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

O Shin Rin said:


> Hey Rob ,
> I've got another one for ya , I sometimes use a slide weight to slow my drift in places and currents that are not favable to anchor up .
> Much like a window counterweight ,I used some test welding scrap metal with smooth sides around 5-6 lbs 10 in in lenght .
> I'll use this over at HRBT when theres strong winds and current ,where anchoring up may cause problems with turtling or being pulled under a big wave. I'll try and get a pic for ya on my set up .
> ...


I've always used a piece of chain for that.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I could probably just straighten the rods out on my wreck anchor and use that.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

:beer: It's good to know O Shin Rin is alive and well! :beer:


----------

